# This is interesting.



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

A while back I was talking with Lee from World Cup Ski and Cycle in Camp Hill. He had said that Jack Williams, the frame builder, was looking for a shop to work out of as his previous shop would no longer accommodate him. When I walked into WC today, who was wrenching but Jack Williams. Hummm. Custom frames in production again??


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Kram59 said:


> A while back I was talking with Lee from World Cup Ski and Cycle in Camp Hill. He had said that Jack Williams, the frame builder, was looking for a shop to work out of as his previous shop would no longer accommodate him. When I walked into WC today, who was wrenching but Jack Williams. Hummm. Custom frames in production again??


WC???


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

zeytin said:


> WC???


*W*orld *C*up Ski and Cycle. Great little shop near Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

No, not the water closet, you ninny!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Kram59 said:


> No, not the water closet, you ninny!


  Thanks for the clarification....


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Love! Your avatar. Troeg's is great stuff. Where are you at?


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

Kram59 said:


> Love! Your avatar. Troeg's is great stuff. Where are you at?


Work in Harrisburg, live in Loganville, way down I-83.

I'm pretty sure Troegenator is what God had in mind when he invented beer.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm partial to Hopback Ale. Good sheit! The brewery is about 1/4 mile from my work....


----------

